# Fluorocarbon Line/Leader



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Several brands that make fluorocarbon use the same name on their spools of leader and their line. Is there any difference between them? As an example Seaguar has Red Label in both leader and line but the leader is ridiculously expensive when you consider you only get 25 yds.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

The lines that are sold as leader material are way stiffer and Probably a more pure and thus more expensive Fluorocarbon. They are so stiff they could never be castable but from what I have seen leader materials are more abrasion resistant and seem to be more dense and sink a bit faster than the other castable fluorocarbon. I have used leader material and regular Fluorocarbon for leaders and they both work but If I was fishing around sharp stuff like zebra mussels on erie I would want the leader material Fluorocarbon for sure.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

+1 fluro leader is really stiff.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. More abrasion resistance is what I need.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> I have used leader material and regular Fluorocarbon for leaders and they both work but If I was fishing around sharp stuff like zebra mussels on erie I would want the leader material Fluorocarbon for sure.


I wish I would have known this, this past season while fishing a tournament at West Branch . I lost 4 fish pretty much right on the hook set, that were deep in trees that were coated with Zebra mussels. As a matter of fact the first one I lost, I thought I had just gotten bitten off by a toothy critter. It wasn't until I lost the second one and had about a 2 1/2 to 3 lb bass jump and try and throw the jig hanging from its mouth that I woke up and figured it was the Zebra mussels that were shredding my line. I was using straight fluorocarbon main line. Thanks for the leader material abrasion resistance tip Big Joshy. Heck.... if it works out, I may actually win the tourney this year.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Well you still might get cut off but I from my experience the harder leader material makes a big difference in the durabilty. Just try to bite the stuff with your teeth and you will see what I mean.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Glad I'm not the only one looking into a fluoro leader. Haha! I just searched and came up with this thread.

I fish East Harbor, Clear Fork, Pleasant Hill, and a few private ponds. I want to get into some river fishing also.

I had done a lot of reading on fluoro leader to pair with my braid (mostly due to how clean a lot of lakes are this year). I wanted feedback on what # test to pair with my 10-12# braid. I am thinking Seaguar red label 10 or 15# line (not the leader). 

What's everyone's thoughts. Granted in the river I can see it being an issue, but otherwise I don't typically fish near zebra mussels a whole lot. And I won't be running a fluoro leader all the time either.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just decided to go with 15# fluoro. I was happy with it last night.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

If I'm fishing a place with a lot of weeds and timber, I'm using anywhere between 30-50lb sufix braid. If I'm using a flouro leader, it's going to be 15# seagar red label. Happy with that setup as it is.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Thanks for the info. Quick question: if you get hung up on a snag with that setup, the weak link appears to be the leader (likely the knot). Can you comment on any broken lines and where they occur in the linkage?


I've only had to break off once with this setup due to a big carp wrapping me around the tree. It broke off at the leader knot. I use a uni to uni knot. I don't have any issues with fish breaking off at all.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

There is no uni to uni knot that will come undone if tied right...the knots work against each other...I trim the knot down so you cant even tell when casting...just gotta make sure the knot is good and tight before you trim it...I loop it 6 times on the braid side and 3 on the flouro side...if you dont loop the braid side enough you take a chance on that knot pulling through the flouro knot.


----------



## max max (Apr 9, 2016)

You can also super glue the knot. Then you can cut the tag ends down completely - and the glue helps smooth out the edge.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

max max said:


> You can also super glue the knot. Then you can cut the tag ends down completely - and the glue helps smooth out the edge.


I do this also...it works and the superglue does not break down the knot or line in any way that I've noticed.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have the knot ticking also, but put a few hundred casts on that knot and caught a lot of fish over the weekend and the knot hasn't failed yet.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------

